# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يسعفني من الاخوة بمعرفته بترجمة او كتاب صاحب الجواهر من الحنفية

## ابو العز الجبوري

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتنا الاعزاء اقوم حاليا بتحقيق مخطوطة في العقائد وعلم الكلام وقد تم ذكر صاحب الجواهر من الحنفية او شرح الجواهر لاكثر من عشرين مرة ولم اهتدي الى الكتاب او مؤلف الكتاب علما بانه تم التطرق اليه في مواضيع في السمعيات والمنطق وعلم الكلام ارجوكم ان لاتبخلوا علية باي معلومة لاني حاليا اكملت التحقيق ولم اقف باي ترجمة لها وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 
اولا المخطوطة عنوانها كنز الفوائد شرح بحر العقائد وهي شرح لمتن بحر العقائد للسيد ابراهيم بن عبدالله الميرغني (المحجوب المكي) (ت: 1205هـ) طبعا اخير المخطوط تم الانتهاء من كتابتها في 1152هـ ومن ضمن ما جاء في المخطوطة من عبارات  
1-السادس: الإجماع على أن للملائكة والإنس والجن أرواحا , وأما غيرهم من الحيوانات فاختلفوا فيه, فالجمهور على ثبوتها لهم, لكن لا كأرواح من تقدم. وأما ثاني فريقي العقل, المتكلمين فيه الراجحين على الأول فاختلفوا على سبيلين, هل هو جوهر أو عرض؟ فمن صرح بالأول صاحب الجواهر من الحنفية فيها
 2- فقال الحنفية :" الدماغ ونوره في القلب" , وهو مذهب الحكماء. وقال مالك والشافعي وجمهور المتكلمين :" بالعكس" , وإليه ذهب صاحب الجواهر الحنفي ؛ إذ قال : والعقل فيما يقتضه الأثر****** محله الفؤاد وهو جوهر"
 3- وفي شرح الجواهر ؛ فذهب جمهور العلماء إلى أن:" ماشرع له عقوبة في الدنيا من القتل, والجلد, أو وعد فيه بنار جهنم بدليل مقطوع به فهي كبيرة, وإلا فهي صغيرة". 4-يجب الايمان بقبول تللك التوبة, وكذا إذا تاب عن البعض عند أهل الحق , وليس في كون حسنة معينة ماحية لسيئة معينة دليل قاطع, بل فيها أدلة ظنية, كذا في شرح الجواهر
 5-وقال بعضهم:" ان الله تعالى يمحو بالندم جميع السيئات, ثم يثبت مكان كل سيئة حسنة" .وعلى كل فليس فيها قول بالاستحالة, كما هو ظاهر الهمزية , أو تعود سيئاته حسنات. فيقال: استحالت الصّهياء , وعلى هذا مشى شارح الجواهر وحقق ذلك, وعليه فالاستحالة فيها مجازية. والله أعلم .
 6-وكقول صاحب الجواهر ولايشوب خالص الايمان *******ادنى مزيد فيه او نقصان وانما يزيد في الايقان******** مايكسب العبد من الاحسان وعلل شارحه بقوله لان اليقينان يتفاوتان ولايمان لا يتفاوت

----------

